# Exo terra tree fern panel



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

on the label, it says that these will grow moss and ferns after being kept moist... if u break the panel up and silicone it to great stuff will it still grow moss and ferns on it??


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

goof901 said:


> on the label, it says that these will grow moss and ferns after being kept moist... if u break the panel up and silicone it to great stuff will it still grow moss and ferns on it??


why wouldn't it?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Why silicone it to GS? Why not silicone it to glass and forgo the GS?


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

Exo Terra has a tree fern substrate that is already milled tree fern. It's much cheaper to buy that. 

However, broken up tree fern won't be as effective as a growing medium because you'd only be able to silicone a thin layer to great stuff or glass. I can't imagine it would be any better then peat moss or coconut fiber (eco earth)

One option would be set the panel in the GS as it cures. That way you still have a thick sheet of it as a growing medium. You can even carve the panel as you would GS to get a more natural look.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Why silicone it to GS? Why not silicone it to glass and forgo the GS?


i wanna silicone it to gs so it makes more usable space in the background


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Reptile Island said:


> Exo Terra has a tree fern substrate that is already milled tree fern. It's much cheaper to buy that.
> 
> However, broken up tree fern won't be as effective as a growing medium because you'd only be able to silicone a thin layer to great stuff or glass. I can't imagine it would be any better then peat moss or coconut fiber (eco earth)
> 
> One option would be set the panel in the GS as it cures. That way you still have a thick sheet of it as a growing medium. You can even carve the panel as you would GS to get a more natural look.


ok thanks for the help


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

goof901 said:


> on the label, it says that these will grow moss and ferns after being kept moist... if u break the panel up and silicone it to great stuff will it still grow moss and ferns on it??


It will grow mosses and ferns but you need to add moss spores and fern spores. 
Ive never had a hitchhiker pop up on tree fern


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh ok makes sense... where would u get moss spores and fern spores??


----------

